# Chocolate Wheat Grain



## Doc (26/2/05)

I've been trying without success to get hold of some Chocolate Wheat grain.
Apparently it was quite common until recently.
I'm after it for the 100% wheat beer I want to brew. Obviously I could substitute Choc Chit or Chocolate but then it wouldn't be 100% wheat would it :lol:
If you know of a stash, please let me know.

TIA, Beers,
Doc


----------



## Dunkel_Boy (26/2/05)

I saw some Roast Wheat a little while ago, unfortunately it isn't Choc Wheat ...
Man, that is making my mouth water...


----------



## dicko (26/2/05)

Hi Doc,
I was at Goliaths a few weeks ago and I recon that Dave may have had some in stock.
Another one to try might be Grumpy's. They seem to stock a large variety of grains.
Good luck,


----------



## Doc (26/2/05)

dicko said:


> Hi Doc,
> I was at Goliaths a few weeks ago and I recon that Dave may have had some in stock.
> Another one to try might be Grumpy's. They seem to stock a large variety of grains.
> Good luck,
> [post="47127"][/post]​



Cheers, Dicko.
Will give Dave a call on Monday.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## wessmith (27/2/05)

Doc, what you need is roasted wheat malt. Wheat is difficult to roast to an accurate colour hence the mixed terms chocolate and roasted. Both Weyermann and Thomas Fawcett have a similar product - Weyermann call it Chocolate Wheat Malt (800 - 1200 EBC) and Thomas Fawcett call it Roasted Wheat Malt (900 - 1000 EBC)

Wes


----------



## bradmcm (27/2/05)

Grumpy's has the Weyermann in stock.


----------



## Doc (2/3/05)

No answer on the phone at Goliath's this morning. 
Gave Grumpy's a call and have the Weyermann Chocolate Wheat and Dark Wheat on it's way.
The 100% wheat beer is going to happen.

Thanks guys,
Doc


----------

